# How to power a hand made locomotive?



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Been wanting to build a hand made steam locomotive for a long time and never have because I am unsure about a few things. One thing I am unsure about is how to power the locomotive? I have thought about just using the bottom end off of some plastic loco but that seems a bit of a Frankenstein as I want to use mostly wood and metal. Thought about just using a Bachmann motor and gear drive and have seen a motor and gear box from Tamiya and something like that seems a possibility. Any ideas on what to use?

Recently I was at Hobby Lobby and saw a wood tank locomotive in the Christmas stuff. It looks like a candidate to customize and motorize. Might be on the smaller end of the "G scale" like a 1/32 model, but sure they have no scale in mind for it. Again, need something to power it with.

Doug


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

One of the price reduced Bachmann 4-6-0 chassis with metal side rods is probably the best value around. Especially if the wheels are the size required. Even if you completely rebuild the chassis frame there will be lots of useful parts which would otherwise cost a lot more. There is currently a 20% reduction on online parts orders over $50 at the moment until the 2nd of November so time to stock up! (Online checkout code: Candy)

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.nwsl.com/

A source for drive line components and gearboxes.

John


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> how to power the locomotive?


 Doug,
The first, and biggest issue is where are you going to get the wheels from? There are few sources of "G-scale" wheels for building your own frames/chassis. Hence the suggestions you use an existing chassis.
The Bachmann 4-6-0 can be de-constructed down to just a motor and gearbox, as you see here in a frame I made from 1"x1/16" brass strips, per usual small scale practice:










If you remove the wheels it becomes a stand-alone power unit, but you still have to find wheels of the right type. (I used the 4-6-0 wheels which are the right size for my model.)

If you can use a lathe, there are suppliers, mostly in the UK, who have various wheels that may need machining to size. Slaters (UK) makes a range of nylon wheels with steel tires, so they are worth looking at as they are easy to fit. Mostly 1/32nd scale though.

Finally, there are a couple of suppliers (also mostly in the UK) of power units, like this Spoerer drive:










or this:










(When it comes to UK suppliers, Skype is your friend! Just remember the time difference.)

NWSL, as mentoned above, have various parts. None of the above help with electrical pickup - I use battery + r/c in my locos which significantly reduces the complexity!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You can use an Aristo Pacific/Aristo gear box and wheels. OR just get a full Pacific/Mikado motor block/wheels. You can look on my web page(click on the projects button near the top of the page) at some steam locos I made using Pacific parts. Aristo stuff is pricey anymore, but you could get a used one to bash. Bachmann would be the cheapest way to go.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

It would help if we had a picture of the engine in quest. I have powered a few really odd things over the years from model kits to floor toys. It can be tricky depending on which drive may work with the given toy.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

So I looked at the parts on the Bachmann site and saw the chassis of different varieties on sale at a good price. Noticed there were different ones at different prices of the 4-6-0 variety. How do I know which one to buy? And anyone know how long those prices are good?

Doug


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Here are 2 examples that I hope help.

http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_69_148&products_id=4089

http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_69_148&products_id=4090

If you look at the picture you can see that the side rods are metal. The pics in my experience are accurate to the product.

I've used these to refurbish my older ten wheelers and I really am impressed by how well they perform.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I was wondering the difference. Metal side rods would make a difference in price I would assume and that is what I would want.

Doug


----------

